# Dr. He-Young Kimm



## jkn75 (Sep 10, 2002)

Does anyone know if and when Dr. Kimm's book on the history of Korean martial arts is coming out? I have heard that he's been researching and writing it for about 10 years. Any info would be appreciated. 
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

What's the title of the book?


----------



## jkn75 (Nov 25, 2002)

The working title is something complex like "History of Korean Martial Arts". I don't know if it's going to keep that title. Other than that, I know little about it. :asian:


----------



## jkn75 (Nov 26, 2003)

Here is a transcrpt of an email and response I got when I sent an email to the Han Mu Do website.

My Letter



> Dear Sir,
> 
> The new website looks fantastic. I was curious if you were going to be
> selling
> ...



Response


> Sir,
> Thank you for your kind words on our new web site. We hope to make
> improvements
> and keep it fresh. We welcome all suggestions.
> ...



So, in a couple years we can look forward to this book. I can't wait.


----------

